# Again more cost less value



## timeos2 (Jul 25, 2012)

In what has come to define Disney of the last decade once again they plan to cut the "bonuses" of staying on site or with DVC. Pay more get less is the new motto. Makes me even happier we sold and really don't care fir Disney much anymore. 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/the-...ts-extra-magic-hours-20120724,0,7274521.story

Less hours - more money. Nothing new here - move along.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2012)

I have to admit we've never used the Extra Magic Hours. We typically try to arrive at opening and almost never last until closing time. We might be more likely to do so if we took a break in the middle of the day, but usually if we try a break, we wind up not going back to a park.

Sheial


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 29, 2012)

It does not affect us too much.  I don't plan around it much unless we are with someone who might.  Even then, when you are up at 5 am - 11pm is late for us if we make it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 30, 2012)

Going to a Disney park from opening until closing sounds like torture to us, so we definitely take advantage of evening EMH to stretch out a late afternoon start.  Cutting these probably isn't going to make much difference to our every-few-years trip frequency.  We'll still pay to be onsite because staying onsite at Disney World is a unique experience and I much prefer it to the alternatives.  It's like a few other things in life - you know it will be expensive, you know there are very few ways to cut corners and still get the same experience, but if you love it you'll budget for it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 30, 2012)

We usually go from rope drop through lunch time, then spend lunch through dinner off site (often napping/resting), then most evenings we return for the evening entertainment and sometimes EMH.  We LOVE the last hour of EMH, when everything is pretty much walk on.  It sounds like that's what they're cutting out.  Looking forward to hearing more, though.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 30, 2012)

This only hurts you if you actually use the extra 3 hours at night. 

Also, the X-Pass system being rolled out is part of the reason too.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jul 30, 2012)

I will definately miss it.  It was nice to have those practically empty lines and get our fill of the rides.  That way when we would go earlier in the day, we could focus on all the other stuff that the parks have to offer.  The parks are more than the rides.  For example, we spent one day this past trip just doing the Sorcerer 's Quest.  

Also, not everyone is an earlybird, so getting to the parks later in the day and then staying later works well for us.

There is one thing I have to say in defense of Disney.  I don't know how it is during the slow periods, but I know when we are down there the park may close at a certain time, but there are events going on that keep you there later.  For example, MK closes at 10, but that is when Wishes goes off or DHS closes at 10, but there is a 10:30 Fantasmic show scheduled also.

I was wondering if it may be a temporary thing that they need to do to make sure they have enough off stage time to get the new Fantasyland expansion complete.  At our recent BLT stay, it was interesting to see the lights of the construction crew working on the expansion at 2 AM.  DHS has EMH that night and we were on the 14th floor.

I just hate that the costs keep going up, especially the park tickets.


----------



## raptor78 (Aug 5, 2012)

*All a matter of perspective...*

Many don't use these, some do...

In my case, my son was 12 when we first went, 14 now...  Teenagers -- totally go for the late nights - in fact we committed to using the late extra hours next time we go in December as neither of us wanted to get up early for the early hours...

The flexibility this gave parents/visitors is what the magic was about and it is somewhat disappointing to see it change -- we pay a premium for the Disney experience because of the "magic" -- some of the magic was in the flexible park hours...

Won't change my view of Disney, but I do hope the change is temporary and not permanent...

Mike


----------



## l2trade (Aug 5, 2012)

Security plays a big role in this decision.  For well mannered guests, that 3rd hour in a near empty park is an awesome perk.  But, not all of those guests are so well behaved.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Aug 10, 2012)

That's too bad. Coming from Hawaii and being 6 hours behind those EMH are great! People wonder why they have their kids out in the wee hours of the morning, but when 3AM is really like 9PM for us it was no problem at all.


----------



## hapstersmom (Aug 15, 2012)

Clemson Fan, I can relate! We used the late hours, too. We were there in July from Honolulu.


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like this starts next week.

EXTRA MAGIC HOURS CHANGES: Beginning the week of August 26, 2012, changes are coming to the Extra Magic Hour evenings at Magic Kingdom. First, Splash Mountain will no longer be part of the evening Extra Magic Hours. The Enchanted Tiki Room will be added in its place. Also, once the Country Bears are back from rehab, they will also be part of evening Extra Magic Hours.


----------

